# Chemical signal to predict embryos that will implant.



## Pudding34 (May 13, 2013)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2555623/IVF-breakthrough-scientists-discover-chemical-signal-predict-embryo-accepted-womb.html


----------

